# 3rd Annual Pet Palooza



## tocarmar (May 20, 2011)

This is tomorrow the 21st, in Rhinebeck NY. I will be a vendor there.. Here is a link to the website..

http://www.hudsonvalleypetpalooza.com/


----------



## Heather (May 20, 2011)

Cool! What are you vending?


----------



## tocarmar (May 20, 2011)

I will have info on the sugar gliders, cat nip dried & live plants, some orchids, native & tropical, & house plants & outside perrenials..


----------



## Heather (May 20, 2011)

Neat!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 20, 2011)

Oh, I was thinking you might be posting pictures of _your_ little cuties...


----------



## tocarmar (May 20, 2011)

Oh, I was thinking you might be posting pictures of your little cuties...
__________________
Joanne 

Here is a link to my photobucket albums.

http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/ff260/tocarmar/sugar gliders/

It has alot of pics of all (12) that we have now!!!


----------



## Hera (May 20, 2011)

Ever since my son saw some of these, he's been begging me to get some. I don't want anymore pets though. THey are the cutest little things.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link! Oh my gosh they are irresistable. Those big dark eyes...:smitten:


----------

